# How to fix cPanel/WHM server time?



## Conky (May 5, 2014)

In WHM I went to Home »Server Configuration »Server Time and set my timezone but it still shows the time wrong... I then went to "Sync time with time server" and the time shows properly, but when going back to the Server Time page it sill shows the time off by about 10 hours. How do I fix this?


----------



## Prestige (May 5, 2014)

Are you using OpenVZ? I think it's related to the host node time zone.


----------



## Magiobiwan (May 5, 2014)

If it is on an OpenVZ container, contact the host. They need to sync the host node's clock. It it's some other virtualization method, from SSH do "ntpdate time.nist.gov" to sync the clock, then try sertting up NTP in WHM.


----------



## Conky (May 6, 2014)

Yes it is OpenVZ. So there is nothing I can do then to make it show my timezone instead of my hosting provider's timezone where the server is located? It isn't a big deal as it's only an hour difference.


----------



## AMDbuilder (May 6, 2014)

You should contact the host as suggested, once resolved if you sync the time it should hold up.


----------



## nunim (May 6, 2014)

Is cPanel showing the correct timezone at least?  Sync with timeserver won't do much on OVZ unless sys_time is enabled.

I've seen that it seems to favor MST/MSD by default.  When I set it via cPanel it doesn't always stick but doing the following usually does the trick:


rm -f /etc/localtime
ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/America/New_York /etc/localtime
As others have said, if the time is actually wrong then the host will need to update the time on the Node, one of the disadvantages of OVZ


----------



## HostNIT (May 20, 2014)

You can probably correct the time in individual scripts or applicationa that you're using but if you want the server time just to be correct you'd have  to contact your provider. It's pretty easy to do on the back end, so the host shouldnt give you much of a push back unless they are on a different time zone than you are.


----------

